# Günstiges Gamer Notebook



## Ryu-Jin (29. September 2010)

*Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

Hallo,

ich will mir ein günstiges Gamer Notebook zulegen - als Mobilitätsgarant zusätzlich zu meinem Desktop.
Eingeplant habe ich um die 700 Euro.

Es sollten Spiele wie MW2, FFXIV - oder zukünftig auch COD Black Ops etc.
anständig drauf laufen.

Habt ihr da klare Kaufempfehlungen/erfahrungen?

Was haltet Ihr von denen?
Notebooks Packard Bell LM85-JN-080GE black **EXKLUSIVMODELL**

Notebooks Acer Aspire 7741G-374G32Mnkk

Eine Frage hätte ich auch noch - auch wenn die ein wenig off topic ist...
Kann ich per Laptop auf meinen Pc zugreifen zum Spielen? (das das geht ist klar - aber ich meine das ich solang ich daheim bin den Rechner als Arbeitstier nutze und der Laptop blos wiedergibt - ist bei mir Platztechnisch immer nervig am Rechner zu hocken...)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe

Gruß


----------



## Psytis (29. September 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

da würd ich das Acer nehmen (bessere CPU und höher getakteter RAM)

zu deiner 2. frage, wenn ich die richtig verstanden habe:
das sollte mit einer Remote software gehen. Teamviewer, VNC, oder ähnliches.
ich weiss aber nicht wie schnell die in der Übertragung geworden sind. hab das vor ein paar jahren mal verwendet und da war das extrem lahm, also spiele oder so waren nicht wirklich steuerbar.


----------



## Ryu-Jin (29. September 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort - ok ein Punkt für das Acer = )

Hier ist noch ein Acer
Was haltet ihr von dem?
Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G50Mnks
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...cer+aspire+7745g+5464g50mnks+der+gamer#navbar

Weist du/jemand vielleicht eine Alternative?


----------



## Junkie2003 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

du willst mobil sein aber mit nem 17 zoll riesen rumlaufen!? oha viel spass beim schleppen!


----------



## Ryu-Jin (29. September 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

Naja - ich sag immer so - ich bin 1,85 und wieg ca. 90 kg - sollte schon 
alles zusammenpassen  ; )

Außerdem ist ein 15,4 Zoller doch etwas klein vom Bild her...

Gewicht ist mir sogar völlig Wurst


----------



## Junkie2003 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

nja ich bin 1,90 120kg und weis das so ein teil sehr schwer werden kann....
und 15,4 zoll ist jetznicht nicht so klein zum zocken(sieh sig) ausserdem haben die meist bessere hw drin! viel entscheidender ist ja die auflösung die das display hat!


----------



## Psytis (29. September 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

die 3,25kg sind auch net so schlimm. in ner passenden Tasche kann man den schon ohne Probleme tragen.

edit:
ich find jetzt keins um den Preis mit gleicher oder besserer HW.
hab nur eins gefunden um 800 aber mit etwas schwächerer CPU und kleinerer HDD. sonst aber gleich (auch ein Acer)


----------



## Junkie2003 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

ich hab mal n bisschen gesucht :
Notebooks Acer Aspire 7551G-N934G32Mnks
klingt für das geld echt saugut! oder da dir die größe ja scheinbar egal ist
Notebooks Acer Aspire 5742G-5464G32Mnkk
hat sogar nen quadcore


----------



## Ryu-Jin (29. September 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Weis jemand wie die Nvidia Gt420m im Vergleich zur
Radeon Mobility 5850 abschneidet?

Leider bin ich kein Fan von Amd - in der Rechenleistung stecken die neuen
I cores Amd´s immer in die Tasche....

Ach.. ez bin ich noch hin und hergerissener 

Ps. Falls jemand noch einen geistesblitz hat - 17 Zoll wären schon das Minimum (elende kurzsichtigkeit... ; ) )


----------



## Psytis (29. September 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Junkie2003 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*



Ryu-Jin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
> 
> Weis jemand wie die Nvidia Gt420m im Vergleich zur
> Radeon Mobility 5850 abschneidet?
> ...


  naja zum zocken sollen die phenoms ja garicht so schlecht sein und dann auchnoch quadXD
und die gt 420 liegt so richtung 8800gt wenn ich mich nicht schwer irre, die 5850 ist ungefähre so schnell wie eine untertacktet hd5750
Geforce 400M mit Optimus: Nvidia startet neue DirectX-11-Flotte für Notebooks - geforce, nvidia


----------



## Ryu-Jin (29. September 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

So wie ich das aus den Benchmarks sehe ist die 5850 die stärkere von beiden

hm - alles nicht so einfach = )

Ich muss aber sagen ich tendire sehr zu dem Acer mit der 5850
der dual lässt sich ja auf 2,8ghz übertakten...

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Displays aus die Acer verbaut?
Iwelche infos?

Danke


----------



## Psytis (29. September 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

am besten du spielst damit nicht in der sonne. da siehst du dann nix mehr^^
aber ich glaub das problem haben alle LED bildschirme.


----------



## Junkie2003 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*



unimatrix001 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> ich möchte auch noch ein NB vorschlagen: MSI Megabook für rund 900 Euronen: http://x-instruments.de/index.php?p...d=258&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=14&lang=de
> 
> ...


die grafikarte ist erstens nicht mehr ganz frisch,für den preis!!
zweitens eigenwerbung stinkt!
ausserdem ist ihm das display eh zuklein XD
,und der preis ist nichtmal hitverdächtig!


----------



## Ryu-Jin (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

seh ich genauso wie du junkie2003 - eigenwerbung stinkt und ist immer durch eigene interessen korrumpiert ; )

...und die Graka ist ja meilen schlechter als die hd8850

denk es wird das acer mit der hd8850
oder ein bedeutend schwächeres (is dann nur zum i-net gehn, schreiben und icqn)

hab mer ez mal für den anfang alles mit kabeln verlängert = )


Danke Leute


----------



## chris-gz (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

Also in meiner Sig siehst du welchen Acer ich habe und ich kann dir sagen bei mir läuft Final Fantasy 14 zwar aber sehr bescheiden. Seeeeeeehr bescheiden. Die 420M Ist deutlich langsamer als die 5850ger von ATI und nachdem ich jetzt ne Zeit lang mich mit ATI abgegeben habe werd ich mir nie wieder eine zulegen. Schau lieber das die ein Notebook mit GTX260 aufwärts bekommst. Alleine die Treiber von NV sind den aufpreis wert. Aber für FF14 kann ich dir sagen bekommst ne gescheite FullHD Preformance nur mit richtigen High End Geräten alla Alienware (aktuelle) hin. Ich spiels nur noch aufm normalen Rechner da aufm Lapi der ganze Spielspass durch die Geschwindigkeitseinbrüche weg is.


----------



## Junkie2003 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Also in meiner Sig siehst du welchen Acer ich habe und ich kann dir sagen bei mir läuft Final Fantasy 14 zwar aber sehr bescheiden. Seeeeeeehr bescheiden. Die 420M Ist deutlich langsamer als die 5850ger von ATI und nachdem ich jetzt ne Zeit lang mich mit ATI abgegeben habe werd ich mir nie wieder eine zulegen. Schau lieber das die ein Notebook mit GTX260 aufwärts bekommst. Alleine die Treiber von NV sind den aufpreis wert. Aber für FF14 kann ich dir sagen bekommst ne gescheite FullHD Preformance nur mit richtigen High End Geräten alla Alienware (aktuelle) hin. Ich spiels nur noch aufm normalen Rechner da aufm Lapi der ganze Spielspass durch die Geschwindigkeitseinbrüche weg is.


hast du solche performanche problme auch mit andern spielen?! 
weil so langsam ist die 5850 doch net.
und das mit nem notebook bei fullhd auflösung nicht alle details in der höchsten stufe läuft sollte dir ja bewusst sein!
weil ich habe z.b. nur ne nv9600mgt(siehe sig) und kann alles zocken was ich auch auf meiner großen daddelkiste(siehe sig) zocke nur halt mit einschränkungen in der grafik(ok die auflösung ist nicht so hart mit 1280x800, aber die karte ist ja uch nicht mehr frisch!)
ich verstehe auch nicht warum man sich ein so riesen notebook(17 zoll+) zulegt wenn man doch nen gescheiten desktop hat!?


----------



## chris-gz (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*

Ne hab eigentlich sonst nie Preformanceprobs. Aber FF14 zieht schon ganz schön. Und die 5850 mit ddr3 hat halt manchmal diesen berüchtigten Flaschenhalseffekt das man zwischendurch nen kurzen hänger hat und dann alles wieder flüssig weitergeht. Das ist aber nur bei Grafisch sehr anspruchvollen Spielen.


----------



## Junkie2003 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Gamer Notebook*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Ne hab eigentlich sonst nie Preformanceprobs. Aber FF14 zieht schon ganz schön. Und die 5850 mit ddr3 hat halt manchmal diesen berüchtigten Flaschenhalseffekt das man zwischendurch nen kurzen hänger hat und dann alles wieder flüssig weitergeht. Das ist aber nur bei Grafisch sehr anspruchvollen Spielen.


ah ok du hast die abgespeckte version der hd 5850 mit gddr 3 und nicht mit gddr5.
das kost natürlich pervormance bei nem streamig lastigen mmorpg wie ff14


----------

